# bucking during flying lead changes



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's either attitude or something is hurting him. I'd have him checked out by the vet.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

He could be being a jerk, or he could be in pain, but I think it's more likely that it's simply easier for him to do a flying lead change when bucking. I know a lot of horses are taught to change over a jump. Try doing a "figure 8" pattern, more like two circles on top of each other than changing direction across the diagonal. Ask for the change, and if he doesn't change, ride through the buck, and ask again. Make sure he is balanced and warmed up before you start. I know my horse does better when we get ourselves nice and upright. =]


----------

